# sks for hogs



## gary meissner (Sep 6, 2013)

I am setting up my sks for hogs/deer what  grain and style bullet would be best


----------



## klown (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't have a sks but the higher the grain for boar the better, if you are shooting the head. Just shot a sow at 15yards with 150gr 
.308 hit it in the head and it got up and ran off crazy. I use the partions for boar seem to be good stopping power in the higher grain.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 6, 2013)

Softnose bullets, for sure. if you can find the 152 grain ones, they are very, very effective on hogs. Brown Bear also has some 123-grain (or somewhere around there ) softpoints that work well. The SKS is a great little hog gun for spot and stalk, or stand hunting.


----------



## Cornfed (Sep 6, 2013)

Although I haven't used it yet I was told Winchester 123 grain softpoints would work well for deer and hogs so I have a couple boxes of that stuff.


----------



## sleepr71 (Sep 6, 2013)

If you're using it for hunting only...any American brand soft-nosed bullets will work..and aren't that expensive. I saw some Remington Core-Loc in Bass Pro the other day & Federal make the "Fusions" in 7.62x39. I use Russian mil-surp. "hollow-points" that are supposedly the "hottest" 7.62x39 made(probably around 2500fps). Most are 123-124gr..and as NCHillbilly mentioned,if you can find the 154 gr soft-points..they work good too(just slower velocity). Most folks regard the SKS as a solid 100-150yd big game rifle..and I'd say 200yds is THE(responsible) limit due to only having about 850 ft/lbs energy at 200. Good luck


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Sep 10, 2013)

*7.62x39 but not an SKS.....*

I shoot a 7.62x39 on an AR platform, it's the one without the vertical foregrip, the closer one in the pic. It is deadly on pork!!! Any soft point or hollow point is good, rather it be the American made(Winchester, Remington, Hornady, etc.) ammo or mil-surplus/import (Wolf, Tula, Golden/Silver Bear, Fiocchi). Actually I used to hunt with a SKS some, when I was growin' up. It was the short paratrooper version of the SKS. And before the Clinton Bill passed one of the big name mil-surplus ammo was Norinco China Sports, surprisingly, very accurate ammo. Me personally.........I roll my own. Hornady V-Max 123gr. will mess any pig's world up, big or small, come one and come all!!!! The Hornady Zombie(Z-Max) bullets are the exact same bullet, just a different colored polymer tip! Hope that helps you out. Any more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## chadeugene (Sep 10, 2013)

Never had a problem!


----------



## pnome (Sep 10, 2013)

I had this same plan for a while to hunt hogs with an SKS.  I narrowed my ammo choices down to 154gr Wolf spoft-points vs. Remington 125gr.

I went with the 154gr Wolf soft point over the Remington.  There is a very good reason for this that has nothing to do with penetration or effectiveness on hogs. When I used the Remington soft-points in mine, it would empty the entire magazine.  The primers are too soft for that firing pin.  

That's why I went with the Russian made ammo.


----------



## firefighteremt31750 (Sep 10, 2013)

You got something seriously wrong with that gun!! May wanna have a competent gun smith check it out before you or someone else gets hurt!





pnome said:


> I had this same plan for a while to hunt hogs with an SKS.  I narrowed my ammo choices down to 154gr Wolf spoft-points vs. Remington 125gr.
> 
> I went with the 154gr Wolf soft point over the Remington.  There is a very good reason for this that has nothing to do with penetration or effectiveness on hogs. *When I used the Remington soft-points in mine, it would empty the entire magazine.*  The primers are too soft for that firing pin.
> 
> That's why I went with the Russian made ammo.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 10, 2013)

pnome said:


> I had this same plan for a while to hunt hogs with an SKS.  I narrowed my ammo choices down to 154gr Wolf spoft-points vs. Remington 125gr.
> 
> I went with the 154gr Wolf soft point over the Remington.  There is a very good reason for this that has nothing to do with penetration or effectiveness on hogs. When I used the Remington soft-points in mine, it would empty the entire magazine.  The primers are too soft for that firing pin.
> 
> That's why I went with the Russian made ammo.



Sounds like a slam-fire situation caused by the firing pin sticking. I've never had that happen with mine with any kind of ammo, including Remington. I've seen it happen, though, and usually is caused by the floating firing pin being fouled up with cosmoline or old grease so that it doesn't fully retract.


----------



## pnome (Sep 10, 2013)

firefighteremt31750 said:


> You got something seriously wrong with that gun!! May wanna have a competent gun smith check it out before you or someone else gets hurt!



yeah, the free floating firing pin in those will get gunked up and cause that issue.  Good cleaning will usually take care of it.  But since the issue never happened with the Russian ammo, that's what I stuck with.

I don't have the rifle anymore.  Sold it long ago, with full disclosure.

edit:  what NC said.


----------

